# Guitar RIG vs Amplitube vs Revalver



## UltimaWeapon (Feb 16, 2010)

Which is the best or u prefer as the thread says???


----------



## sessionswan (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally I'm a big Guitar Rig fan, version 4 is really nice although I've read where some folks swear by Revalver. Grab a few demos and see what you like best and go from there.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Feb 16, 2010)

I watched already on yutube some of them but GR and Revalver sounded the most to me. Im a GR user too, but trying to find some others opinion


----------



## Deadseen (Feb 16, 2010)

Together with recabinet or some other impulses they can sound pretty good.


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 16, 2010)

POD farm user is not amused, but i liked revalver when i used it, but 
i'm also a Peavey whore IRL.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Feb 16, 2010)

BTW impulses... Could you help me how to run the LE456? I downloaded the plugin and PoulinCabs but idk how to run it together


----------



## nihilist (Feb 16, 2010)

I prefer Amplitube, but I prefer pod moar.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Feb 17, 2010)

LePou's virtual amps all the waaaaayyyy but if only are talking about revalver,guitar rig or amplitube i would chose revalver for metal stuff and guitar rig 4 for leads


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm a big Guitar Rig fan. It runs very easy, NI's support is great, it sets up and loads instantly, and has some of the best proprietary hardware out there. Though, lets not forget it's disgustingly flexible and sounds AMAZING. 

Not to mention you can get it for only $99 with high quality interface.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 17, 2010)

the best i've tried hands down is metal amp room, its a model of the engl powerball.

the problem with most modelers is that they sound really digital and fake in the higher registers, and some super-aggressive eq is needed. absolutely not needed on metal amp room.if you'd like i can email you some raw sound out of the metal amp room, and you'll see what i mean (i won't post it because i want to finish the song, and then post the completed project). its definitely not a versatile plugin, it does metal and metal, and at that, only variations of one sort of metal tone. but its really really good at that. the builtin speaker sim offers lots of options on placement, etc, and can be bypassed. however, i a/bed it with recabinet impulses, as well as guitar hacks, and honestly its cab sim sounds better right out of the box, even using combined impulses. i'm considering running my mesa DI signal through this plugin, that's how good the sim sounds.

of course there is the poulin plugin, as well as the Tx30 or whatever it was that emulated the engl e530 preamp. but those don't have built-in sims and honestly don't sound anywhere near as good, especially straight out of the box. maybe if the signal of those were run through the sim. but of course those are freeware

but imo metal amp room is leaps and bounds above gr3, as well as revalver, having tried all three. i can't compare it to the pod line, but of course the pod bigbottom is the 5150 of djent it seems


----------



## TreWatson (Feb 17, 2010)

...unless you're me, the mig bottom just never sounds tight enough IMHO


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 17, 2010)

I'd say POD Farm + Poulin LE456 are on top, then GR, then Revalver.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Feb 18, 2010)

I have Poulin too but it doesnt sound good to me, like i said.... to oversaturated like in guitar rig when u choose an amp without a cab, and the sustain is too short aaand ofcourse without punch... BTW i downloaded some poulin cabs but i dont know how to run them both with LE456 to sound right :/
Yesterday i tried that Revalver and i think it sounds much more heavier than GR4 but to compare to the demo at youtube its far far away (sounds digital). But for me GR4 is the most versatile simulator. The LEads with modulation effects are just amazing.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 18, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm a big Guitar Rig fan. It runs very easy, NI's support is great, it sets up and loads instantly, and has some of the best proprietary hardware out there. Though, lets not forget it's disgustingly flexible and sounds AMAZING.
> 
> Not to mention you can get it for only $99 with high quality interface.



 So much good sound, and it's very versatile, great non metally stuff to tweak, just creating presets is good fun with GR.



UltimaWeapon said:


> BTW impulses... Could you help me how to run the LE456? I downloaded the plugin and PoulinCabs but idk how to run it together



I would also like to know how to do this.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Feb 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> :I would also like to know how to do this.


Ok! I found a solution to get working Poulin LE456 and the other non working VSTs XD... The best way is download revalver and instal it (who doubt it ? ) Then there is that "Effects" tab, choose VST host and put over the cab simulation, then just load the Poulin efx through the VST host node and oala... SOUNDS amazing... much better than anything else in GR... And so it happened... and I put my Zoom G9.2tt to bazar...


----------

